# if it only



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if it had electric start I would be home with it by now
8hp Ariens Two stage


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

The flywheel may have teeth. You might just need a starter.
Sid


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

That looks in great shape!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Sid said:


> The flywheel may have teeth. You might just need a starter.
> Sid


I would need to know that for sure. I would have no problem adding the starter if the flywheel had teeth


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nt40lanman said:


> That looks in great shape!!!


and the price looks good too


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> and the price looks good too


Price looks GREAT IMO


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

William, ask the guy if there is a decal in the engine that says "this engine has provisions for an electric starter" it means there is a toothed flywheel. You also could ask for a pic of the shroud under the gas tank. If there is a bump there for the starter gear you should be good to go and you will just need the starter...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> William, ask the guy if there is a decal in the engine that says "this engine has provisions for an electric starter" it means there is a toothed flywheel. You also could ask for a pic of the shroud under the gas tank. If there is a bump there for the starter gear you should be good to go and you will just need the starter...


i'll send him an email, thanks


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Heck, just reply to the ad, and ask him. How far away is it from you?


----------



## Toolman_Johnny (Dec 24, 2014)

For what it's worth, my 10hp Tecumseh has a starter, and I've never used it. Starts easily with just one pull every time. Not suggesting starters are useless, just that I've never used mine. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Toolman_Johnny said:


> For what it's worth, my 10hp Tecumseh has a starter, and I've never used it. Starts easily with just one pull every time. Not suggesting starters are useless, just that I've never used mine. Your mileage may vary.


I've got a pinched nerve and herniated disc at c6/c7. on a very good day I can pull start the toro 824 when the engine is cold but not consistently or i'l strain myself and I've already done that back in November at henry's for four hours of overtime


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

db9938 said:


> Heck, just reply to the ad, and ask him. How far away is it from you?


 is no phone number to call replying to the ad means sending an email


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

You could create a separate gmail account to correspond with him, just in case.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I always wanted a 824 powershift and an st824, no other reason


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I always wanted a 824 powershift and an st824, no other reason


 What does the ST part mean anyway????


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Around here, those are going for $350-$400.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> Around here, those are going for $350-$400.


 same here


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> What does the ST part mean anyway????


*S*- sscott's
*T-* team


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Toolman_Johnny said:


> For what it's worth, my 10hp Tecumseh has a starter, and I've never used it. Starts easily with just one pull every time. Not suggesting starters are useless, just that I've never used mine. Your mileage may vary.


Ha, I never use the pull starter, It's plug in the cord and hit the magic button for me. I wonder if some people are using hand cranks still?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I always wanted a 824 powershift and an st824, no other reason





POWERSHIFT93 said:


> What does the ST part mean anyway????


Ariens uses the ST designation a lot..not on all models, but on many..
it stands for Sno-Thro, a trademark Ariens has been using for 50 years.

Scot


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> *S*- sscott's
> *T-* team


I like Williams idea better, but I think it stands for Snow Thrower.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

When Ariens uses ST, it definitely stands for Sno-Thro.

Scot


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

It should have provisions already.

My 8hp ST824 is a piece of cake to start in the cold. One pull.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Ha, I never use the pull starter, It's plug in the cord and hit the magic button for me. I wonder if some people are using hand cranks still?


 I still hand crank my Tec 11 hp just because I can, even with my affliction.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Normex said:


> I still hand crank my Tec 11 hp just because I can, even with my affliction.


know what you mean there but would rather have the electric start for the times I do need it


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ME thinks BROTHER DETROIT is following BROTHER JOE over to the other side. OHHHHHHHHHHHH THE INHUMANITY OF IT ALL.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> ME thinks BROTHER DETROIT is following BROTHER JOE over to the other side. OHHHHHHHHHHHH THE INHUMANITY OF IT ALL.


 posting has been deleted and its not in my posession


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh man, sorry you missed it


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

detdrbuzzard.. fyi- I start my 20hp with rewind- 1 or 2 pulls and starts (but it's a Honda). I have starter for it and originally was just that way only. I took starter off and added a rewind. But it is different animal than tec. Just saying if all is good they should start 1-2 pulls anyway even if 3-4 pulls not bad. Most motors have compression release don't they? I don't know but I know some do so pulling isn't all that bad. Anything beats shoveling! I wouldn't let that stop me from buying. Even could switch to starter next summer for following winter if wanted too. Get a used or junk tec to get the stuff needed off if doesn't already have it. The Starters themselves are plentiful around here.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Geno said:


> detdrbuzzard.. fyi- I start my 20hp with rewind- 1 or 2 pulls and starts (but it's a Honda). I have starter for it and originally was just that way only. I took starter off and added a rewind. But it is different animal than tec. Just saying if all is good they should start 1-2 pulls anyway even if 3-4 pulls not bad. Most motors have compression release don't they? I don't know but I know some do so pulling isn't all that bad. Anything beats shoveling! I wouldn't let that stop me from buying. Even could switch to starter next summer for following winter if wanted too. Get a used or junk tec to get the stuff needed off if doesn't already have it. The Starters themselves are plentiful around here.


some of the older Tecumseh engines don't have that release on them. and when they lock up it is a royal pain in your hand and arm.


----------

